# 2007 Tacoma



## dangyankee (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Evening.
I am thinking of getting a plow for my Tacoma 4x4 (2007 crew cab) and don't even know where to start. I want to just use for my driveway (75 yard, generally straight). Can anyone give me a thumnail of cost, types, pros, cons?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Start with your nearest plow dealer. See what they have to offer and go from there.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Our 22 series makes an excellent application for the Tacoma.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11

A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase. Options would include out patented hydraulic down pressure system and wireless controls.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

dangyankee;698043 said:


> Good Evening.
> I am thinking of getting a plow for my Tacoma 4x4 (2007 crew cab) and don't even know where to start. I want to just use for my driveway (75 yard, generally straight). Can anyone give me a thumnail of cost, types, pros, cons?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Easily 3000-4500 new... front springs soft, change 'em to after market, besides that all Good!


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I plow my 900' driveway with a Snowbear. Lots of people love to hate Snowbears because you have to manually set the angle and they're not a "real plow" (read: heavy). On the plus side, a Snowbear should only set you back $1200 and they're pretty reliable, mechanically. I'm happy with mine. Plus, it'll save on wear and tear to your light duty truck.

But I'm a minimalist. I plow with a 4 cylinder Tacoma. It gets the job done.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

VTDave;703810 said:


> I plow my 900' driveway with a Snowbear. Lots of people love to hate Snowbears because you have to manually set the angle and they're not a "real plow" (read: heavy). On the plus side, a Snowbear should only set you back $1200 and they're pretty reliable, mechanically. I'm happy with mine. Plus, it'll save on wear and tear to your light duty truck.
> 
> But I'm a minimalist. I plow with a 4 cylinder Tacoma. It gets the job done.


believe itor not , USED snow plows are EASY to find, cheap and dont break down

Iv had just as many problems with a new one, as a used one, and alot of the parts that are common, are just becasue it sits all summer, and rusts , uv sun light... that kinda thing

i would look for a good used plow , most likly a snow way 22 id bet it would be around the 2k or less with install. if your really tight, maybe that snow bear is alright, but until you run a regular plow , u dont know what your missing, and if your doing driveways..the snow way has down pressure ,


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

You may want to look into a Snowsport. I'm very happy with mine. The downside (for some) is that you have to manually have to set the blade angle and lower it. The upside is that it is a simple design ie nothing to break or not work right and simple to use and store. If you have any questions about it search the forum, I posted pics of it in action last year pushing about 10" with no problem with a 98 Tacoma 4cyl. If you have any questions, pm me.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*03 Tacoma with Curtis*

I've had a Curtis HomePro 7' poly on my Tacoma for 3 or 4 years, it's been very good. It's not quite as wide as I 'd like sometimes but it works well and isn't too heavy. I was able to find it used so it was reasonable.


----------

